# Your Favourite Art from Your Homeland



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo All,

I have noticed that compared to other forums I visit Talk Classical has higher interest in "The Arts" not just Classical music.

I hope to learn new things everyday and to learn about everyone here. Why not share our favourite art (books, artwork, music, plays and poems etc) from our homelands?

Although I am young I will start off with my favourites...

*Music: Der Ring des Nibelungen, WWV 86 - Wagner/Toccata & Fugue in D Minor, Bwv 565 - Bach
Book: Der Zauberberg - Thomas Mann (harder to choose preference for Dostoevsky)
Drama: Faust - Goethe
Poem: Ich Habe Dich Nie Je So Geliebt - Bertolt Brecht/Prometheus - Goethe
Painting: Adam und Eva - Lucas Cranach the Elder/Liebespaar - Gustav Klimt
Film: Metropolis - Fritz Lang/Der Himmel über Berlin - Ernst Wilhelm Wenders
*


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Miku bump ^_^


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Classical composer: Alphons Diepenbrock
Classical artist: Elly Ameling
Classical conductor: Bernard Haitink
Pop/rock band: Kayak
Pop/rock album: Merlin, Bard of the unseen (Kayak)
Movie: Turks Fruit
Artist: Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> @Art Rock


Niederländisch? (⋆ʾ ˙̫̮ ʿ⋆)

Sorry just read your mini bio. I love your country very beautiful when I visit.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Maar natuurlijk.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Music (composer): Jacques Hétu - Variations for Piano (1964, recorded by Glenn Gould)
Music (performer): Glenn Gould - 1955 Bach Goldberg Variations
Music (song): Joni Mitchell - River
Musical Theatre: Come From Away 
Novel: Esi Edugyan - Half Blood Blues
Poem: Al Purdy - The Country North of Belleville
Painting: Alex Colville - To Prince Edward Island
Film: Denis Villeneuve (director) - Arrival

"Your Favourite Art From Your Homeland" gefällt mir sehr. Ich begeistere mich besonders für Mann und Goethe.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Maar natuurlijk.


En ik wens je nog een fantastische dag


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Music, Jazz - Ben Webster, Someone To Watch Over Me (From See You At the Fair). 
Music, Classical - Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel.
Painting - Mark Rothko - any of his color field paintings. 
Play: Red. (It's about Mark Rothko. I'm sensing a pattern here.)
Book, Fiction - The Jack Kerouac trilogy (On the Road, Dharma Bums, Big Sur) - I don't know why; I just like the way he writes.
Book, Religious - Henry Nouwen, The Return of the Prodigal Son
Poem: Dylan Thomas, Fern Hill
Film: Casablanca.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> Music, Jazz - Ben Webster, Someone To Watch Over Me (From See You At the Fair).
> Music, Classical - Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel.
> Painting - Mark Rothko - any of his color field paintings.
> Play: Red. (It's about Mark Rothko. I'm sensing a pattern here.)
> ...


Nice I have wanted to read Kerouac for a long time but he is similar to Yeats in the stream style of writing? I find that hard work in English although my reading is decent.

My Father has a Rothko painting at our home in the countryside, could not say what it is though. I will let you break the rule for Dylan Thomas as I like him to. He was born in Wales in Great Britain.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Zofia said:


> I will let you break the rule for Dylan Thomas as I like him to. He was born in Wales in Great Britain.


Rats, you're right. Well, he died in America. I guess we can take credit for contributing to his demise. I was going to list T.S. Eliot's Four Quartets, but he started in America and ended up in England. America gets them either coming or going. 

I'll have to replace him with Charles Bukowski's It's Your Life. He was third on the list, but I guess he just got bumped up.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> Rats, you're right. Well, he died in America. I guess we can take credit for contributing to his demise. I was going to list T.S. Eliot's Four Quartets, but he started in America and ended up in England. America gets them either coming or going.


For my thread I'd say Eliot is American he was certainly not an "English Poet" like W. H. Auden. I think he end he did take on an English flavour though as DT did with American flavour.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Zofia said:


> For my thread I'd say Eliot is American he was certainly not an "English Poet" like W. H. Auden. I think he end he did take on an English flavour though.


His weird fake British accent was a little too much flavor for me.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Western Classical composer: Adnan Saygun
Western Classical performer: Idil Biret
Turkish Classical composer: Munir Nureddin Selcuk / Sadettin Kaynak
Turkish Classical performer: Goksel Baktagir
Turkish Classical work: Nihavend Longa - Kemani Kevser Hanim
Pop/Rock artist: Sebnem Ferah / Teoman
Novel: Tutunamayanlar - Oguz Atay / Some book by Orhan Pamuk
Poem: Sessiz Gemi - Yahya Kemal Beyatli / Merdiven - Ahmet Hasim / Some poem by Attila Ilhan
Artwork: Kaplumbaga Terbiyecisi - Osman Hamdi Bey / Uskudar - Ibrahim Calli
Movie: Masumiyet - Zeki Demirkubuz / Any movie by Nuri Bilge Ceylan


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Movie: Turks Fruit


Probably I should check for this one :tiphat:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Music: Alan Hovhaness, Piano Concerto No.1 _Lousadzak_
Book: Herman Melville, _Moby Dick_
Drama: Arthur Miller, _The Crucible_
Poem: Robinson Jeffers, _Hurt Hawks_
Painting: George Inness, _Home of the Heron_
Film: Kirk Douglas, _Lust for Life_


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Music: Hilding Rosenberg, Symphony No. 5
Poem: EriK Gustaf Geijer, the Viking/Viktor Rydberg The Flying Dutchman.
Painting: Richard Bergh, Nordic Summer Evening
Book: Claes Hylinger, The Secret Society


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> Painting: George Inness, _Home of the Heron_


That one is stunning. I'm not familiar with George Inness. I see that his work is at the Chicago Art Institute. To be honest, the main reason I have Chicago on my bucket list is the Art Institute. Then the architecture.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Music: Purcell, Rondeau from Abdelazer
Book: Jane Austen, Pride & Prejudice
Drama: Shakespeare, Hamlet
Poem: Pope, The Rape of the Lock
Painting: Gainsborough, Mr & Mrs Andrews
Film: Far from the Madding Crowd (1967)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Poem: Pope, The Rape of the Lock


I had a high school teacher who was enthusiastic about that one and tried to get us bleary-eyed teenagers interested in it. I need to finally read that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, Norway here
Music: Fartein Valen-Churchyard by the Sea (at the moment)
Book: Lars Saabye Christensen (not the latest)
Poetry: Jan Erik Vold-Ingentings Bjeller (Bells of nothing) On CD with backing band featuring Jan Garbarek!
Painter: Jakob Weidemann-Veien til Jerusalem (Road to Jerusalem)
Movie: Trolljegeren (Trollhunter) Absolutely crazy film 
I also enjoy the forest that is my neighbor, when I'm not spraining my ankle far away from home...


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ok, Norway here
> Music: Fartein Valen-Churchyard by the Sea (at the moment)
> Book: Lars Saabye Christensen (not the latest)
> Poetry: Jan Erik Vold-Ingentings Bjeller (Bells of nothing) On CD with backing band featuring Jan Garbarek!
> ...


You forgot the true masterpiece art of Norway...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Zofia said:


> You forgot the true masterpiece art of Norway...
> 
> View attachment 112316


AH! On a waffle!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> That one is stunning. I'm not familiar with George Inness. I see that his work is at the Chicago Art Institute. To be honest, the main reason I have Chicago on my bucket list is the Art Institute. Then the architecture.


I'm happy that you like _Home of the Heron_. Inness is one of my favorite painters. He is buried here in Nova Caesarea, painted many of his best-known works in or near Montclair here, and a number of his works are in the Montclair Art Museum. He died well, it is said, at Bridge of Allan, Scotland, where he was absorbed in beautiful scenery. His son reported that Inness walked out to enjoy the sunset: "Just as the big red ball went down below the horizon, he threw his hands into the air and exclaimed, 'My God! Oh, how beautiful!' and fell stricken to the ground."

Some of Inness' late works, like _Home of the Heron_, are suggestive of JMW Turner. Nineteenth century American landscape art is my especial focus, and Inness is right up there with the top rank. By all accounts, he was a devoted follower of Emmanuel Swedenborg's arcane religio-artistic philosophy and reveled in debating/discussing Swedenborgianism with anyone who would listen. Here's a brief bio: http://www.nndb.com/people/175/000104860/


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> AH! On a waffle!


What is it it called? Would someone from Canada like it?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Roger Knox said:


> What is it it called? Would someone from Canada like it?


 Whey cheese. It is a somewhat drier and softer than other cheeses.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Sloe said:


> Whey cheese. It is a somewhat drier and softer than other cheeses.


Made from goat milk. We call it brunost/browncheese.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Made from goat milk. We call it brunost/browncheese.


Mesost the soft messmör.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Music: Morton Feldman
Book: Moby-Dick by Herman Melville
Poetry: The Waste Land by T.S. Eliot
Painter: Fritz Scholder
Movie: Citizen Kane by Orson Welles


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Music: Ginastera, Piazzolla
Book: short stories by J.L.Borges
Poetry: something by A.Pizarnik
Painter: L.F.Noé
Movie: Hombre mirando al sudeste


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Arthur Rackham and John Tenniel - more illustration than anything but still brilliant.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Arthur Rackham and John Tenniel - more illustration than anything but still brilliant.


I find Alice`s facial expression quite hilarious on this one.  I`ll definitely look into these names for more brilliant illustrations. Thankee for your lovely post! :tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

Zofia said:


> *Painting: Adam und Eva - Lucas Cranach the Elder/Liebespaar*


There is a painting, Madonna and Child in a Landscape, by Lucas Cranach the Elder here at the North Carolina Museum of Art that has an interesting story. It was looted by the Nazis in 1940 and went through various hands before being acquired by the museum in 1984. In 2000, when the original ownership became known, the museum offered to give it back to the German family without a fuss but was allowed to purchase it instead.

https://ncartmuseum.org/blog/view/the_ncmas_monuments_men


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

RockyIII said:


> There is a painting, Madonna and Child in a Landscape, by Lucas Cranach the Elder here at the North Carolina Museum of Art that has an interesting story. It was looted by the Nazis in 1940 and went through various hands before being acquired by the museum in 1984. In 2000, when the original ownership became known, the museum offered to give it back to the German family without a fuss but was allowed to purchase it instead.
> 
> https://ncartmuseum.org/blog/view/the_ncmas_monuments_men


Ah interesting thank you much for the link. Yes sadly a lot of wealth and other things were stolen in those times mostly from Juden. Makes me so sad to think it was in my country and how much better Europe would be if we could reverse it. It was nice of the museum to offer British, French and Swiss less willingly to do so.

Going to log out got some Chopin to play with my friends.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger Knox said:


> What is it it called? Would someone from Canada like it?


It is sweet creamy with nut flavour taste best cheese I ever taste in my life.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Highwayman said:


> I find Alice`s facial expression quite hilarious on this one.  I`ll definitely look into these names for more brilliant illustrations. Thankee for your lovely post! :tiphat:


You're welcome. Rackham produced many prints based on scenes from Wagner's operas so there is a musical connection also. Tenniel's work for the _Alice_ books was superb, but I think what he did for _Arabian Nights_ and _Aesop's Fables_ was equally as good.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone I'll see if it is available here . . .


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Roger Knox said:


> Music (composer): Jacques Hétu - Variations for Piano (1964, recorded by Glenn Gould)
> Music (performer): Glenn Gould - 1955 Bach Goldberg Variations
> Music (song): Joni Mitchell - River
> Musical Theatre: Come From Away
> ...


Villeneuve's sequel to Bladerunner is superior to the original. Really enjoyed that film!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> Poetry: The Waste Land by T.S. Eliot


I think TS Eliot is great. I like how he could just came up with so much. The waste land have parts referencing to cars and Greek mythology and a lot else. Much like that also in his other poems.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Zofia said:


> It is sweet creamy with nut flavour taste best cheese I ever taste in my life.


The imported cheese store had it but it's all sold out. Is this a specialty cheese for the Christmas season?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SoCal has a distinctive plein-air schol of painting...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^ That is exactly the luminous, milky, silvery light of the Pacific coast on a clear day. I can't make out the artist's name.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> ^^^ That is exactly the luminous, milky, silvery light of the Pacific coast on a clear day. I can't make out the artist's name.


Frank Serrano I think


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Zofia said:


> Frank Serrano I think


Confirmed by google image search. Link.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Zofia, Again I am very glad you have joined TC. There is so much beauty that has been produced in my country, the United States of America. I will being will an art form that I think has largely been neglected here on TC--jewelry.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jewelry designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jewelry designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jewelry designed and made in the USA:










Beautiful is not!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jewelry designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jewelry designed and made in the USA:










The list is endless......


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jewelry designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and made in the USA. Especially dedicated to all those who insult the "pearl clutchers"!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Homeland? That's a nice one. Born in Britain, Irish ancestry, formerly lived in Wales. Mrs Pat was British-born, mother's family Irish, father's family Dutch/Russian. I guess homeland is where you make it.

Music: Vaughan Williams
Poetry: Ought to be Ted Hughes, as I live in Yorkshire, but I have never really got on with Hughes. I'll nominate both Dylan Thomas and Louis McNeice for my former Welsh residence and Irish origins.
Painting: Back to Yorkshire for the brilliant but neglected John Atkinson Grimshaw.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and Made in the USA:

Poseidon's Treasures:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and Made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Zofia, It is endless! 

Quartz and Diamonds:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and Made in the USA:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Where shall I go next? Sculpture, Architecture, Painting, Furniture? LOL

Angel of the Resurrection. Memorial to US Soldiers who died in WWII. In 30th Street Station. Philadelphia's main train station.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

^^^ I don't know why anyone would want to see those awful cherubs when they could see this gloriously powerful angel!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Reminds me (probably shouldn't, I know!) of Jacob Epstein's St Michael outside Coventry Cathedral


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Designed and made in the USA. And now Morpheus calls.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Homeland? That's a nice one. Born in Britain, Irish ancestry, formerly lived in Wales. Mrs Pat was British-born, mother's family Irish, father's family Dutch/Russian. I guess homeland is where you make it.
> 
> Music: Vaughan Williams
> Poetry: Ought to be Ted Hughes, as I live in Yorkshire, but I have never really got on with Hughes. I'll nominate both Dylan Thomas and Louis McNeice for my former Welsh residence and Irish origins.
> ...


My Family is mostly Deutsche but spread in the Deutsche lands outside Deutscheland. Some are from Polen and Russland some Skandinavien and Baltische also.

To me the Homeland is where you are born or where you feel is your spiritual home. I know some foreign "Germans" who deny Germany say they are Turk or Arab for example but born here.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

JosefinaHW said:


> Where shall I go next? Sculpture, Architecture, Painting, Furniture? LOL
> 
> Angel of the Resurrection. Memorial to US Soldiers who died in WWII. In 30th Street Station. Philadelphia's main train station.


I've never seen it before wow love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

CnC Bartok said:


> Reminds me (probably shouldn't, I know!) of Jacob Epstein's St Michael outside Coventry Cathedral
> View attachment 112683


All the best, My Friend, but no IT SHOULD NOT remind you of that! :kiss:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

JosefinaHW said:


> Where shall I go next? Sculpture, Architecture, Painting, Furniture? LOL
> 
> Angel of the Resurrection. Memorial to US Soldiers who died in WWII. In 30th Street Station. Philadelphia's main train station.


Personally, I dislike war memorials. They're too often vainglorious and/or maudlin.

However, the Korean War memorial in Washington DC gets it absolutely right: frightened men in an unfamiliar environment, ordinary people being ordered to do extraordinary things.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Personally, I dislike war memorials. They're too often vainglorious and/or maudlin.
> 
> However, the Korean War memorial in Washington DC gets it absolutely right: frightened men in an unfamiliar environment, ordinary people being ordered to do extraordinary things.
> 
> View attachment 112684


I think much too often people confuse war memorials as either direct or indirect support of said war. I am anti-war would support it in defence of Germany and her allies but not interventionist. I do love war memorials even so as it allows one to focus thoughts and prayers for those who died.

It is why I am against removal of US Civil War statues no matter why they were built. Those men deserve remembrance also.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

JosefinaHW said:


> All the best, My Friend, but no IT SHOULD NOT remind you of that! :kiss:


Not the subject, of course (St Michael standing triumphant over Satan ain't quite the same thing), but both "memorials" are relevant to war - Coventry Cathedral is quite a poignant one as such - and it's the power mixed with human form/humanity of the angel in each case that triggered a response....:angel:


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> Not the subject, of course (St Michael standing triumphant over Satan ain't quite the same thing), but both "memorials" are relevant to war - Coventry Cathedral is quite a poignant one as such - and it's the power mixed with human form/humanity of the angel in each case that triggered a response....:angel:


I am going to the UK in the summer vacation with my friend his family still live there. I cannot wait to see the cathedrals etc also lake district hopefully. I think maybe people do not appreciate UK outside of thinking it is only London.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The cathedrals you need to see (outside of London) are Lincoln, Wells, Canterbury, Salisbury and York. There are plenty of others; I'd question whether it is worth a detour to Coventry just for the cathedral, sorry but the rest of the city is an absolute dump! Someone will no doubt immediately chime in with "what about Winchester, Norwich, Gloucester" etc etc, but these ones are the essentials.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

CnC Bartok said:


> The cathedrals you need to see (outside of London) are Lincoln, Wells, Canterbury, Salisbury and York. There are plenty of others; I'd question whether it is worth a detour to Coventry just for the cathedral, sorry but the rest of the city is an absolute dump! Someone will no doubt immediately chime in with "what about Winchester, Norwich, Gloucester" etc etc, but these ones are the essentials.


York Minster is a must. Liverpool is worth a look ("If you want a cathedral, we've got one to spare"). I wouldn't go specially to see the Anglican cathedral, impressive though it is, but the Metropolitan cathedral (known locally as Paddy's Wigwam) is truly beautiful and a superb example of modern architecture.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Rothko Chapel and the Broken Obelisk


----------



## jasper01 (Jan 19, 2019)

*Favourite Canadian artists*

My favourite art is by The Group of Seven who where famous impressionist Canadian artists from the early 1920's on. They are all dead now but their art is still popular. When I went to primary school the art hung in every classroom. Their art was an interpretation of the Canadian north and wilderness. It inspired me when I was young to paint. Not far from where I live many of their paintings were created.

My favourite musical artist is J S Bach.
Favourite song? Too many to list

here are a couple of examples of Group of Seven Art , one by Franklin Carmichael and the winter one by Lawren Harris.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

JosefinaHW said:


> ^^^ I don't know why anyone would want to see those awful cherubs when they could see this gloriously powerful angel!


My Mother calls me her little cherub but in German mostly.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

jasper01 said:


> Jasper]


The meaning of the thread is to try ones best to pick from the country you are from. Does not need to be your all time best favourite. I was hoping people like you would reply as Germany, France etc hog the spotlight too much. Don't know of much Canada's composers.

Howver you have Gould that is much to be proud of.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Philadelphia is a treasure-trove of beautiful art and architecture. The following are photos of the former Curtis Publishing Building. No photo can do it justice, but you will see full image and detailed photos of _The Dream Garden_ by Maxfield Parrish and Louis Comfort Tiffany. I believe the only other piece similar to this one is the glass "curtain" in Mexico City's Palacio de Bella Artes.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/curtispublishingcompany/

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...regationId=&albumid=101&filter=7&ff=379147598


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

View attachment 113666


It doesn't get much more American than Norman Rockwell. This is _Freedom from Want_.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

View attachment 113667


The name says it all. _American Gothic_ by Grant Wood.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

View attachment 113671


As for personal favorites, I like Jackson Pollock a lot. This is _Blue Poles_.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife is from St Petersburg, I'm Dutch.
So here are our results:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Classical Music - Piano and String Quartet: Feldman
Jazz - "In a Silent Way": Miles Davis
Other Music - "Follies": Stephen Sondheim (I wish I could list "The Band," but they're 80% Canadian.)
Fiction - "Gravity's Rainbow" ("Beloved" is a close second.)
Poetry - "Four Quartets" (If I can't get The Band, I'm going to claim Eliot.)
Drama - "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf": Albee (A decade or so ago, I would have listed "Long Day's Journey," but the last two productions I saw were disappointing.)
Painting - Autumn Rhythm (Number 30): Jackson Pollock (partly because I go to the Met a lot.)
Film - "The Godfather," I suppose. (To be honest, I go to the movies to be entertained. Maybe I should list "The In-Laws" (1979) because it makes me laugh the most.)


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Classical Music - Piano and String Quartet: Feldman
> Jazz - "In a Silent Way": Miles Davis
> Other Music - "Follies": Stephen Sondheim (I wish I could list "The Band," but they're 80% Canadian.)
> Fiction - "Gravity's Rainbow" ("Beloved" is a close second.)
> ...


I haven't seen "The In-Laws" since forever, but that is a funny movie! Glad you reminded us.

Another one of those silly, simple movies that are just wonderfully funny is "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"!..."I'm comin', Mama" LOL OMG or the hardware store. So simple but so much laughter. Then not American but all the original Pink Panther movies.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

JosefinaHW said:


> I haven't seen "The In-Laws" since forever, but that is a funny movie! Glad you reminded us.
> 
> Another one of those silly, simple movies that are just wonderfully funny is "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"!..."I'm comin', Mama" LOL OMG or the hardware store. So simple but so much laughter. Then not American but all the original Pink Panther movies.


If you cross "Mad, Mad World" (epic comedy) with the Pink Panther films (Blake Edwards director) you get "The Great Race," which followed "Mad, Mad World" last month on TCM. I watched part of it, and there is some very funny stuff, including the largest pie fight in cinema history. How far wrong can you go if you reunite the stars of "Some Like it Hot" in a movie dedicated to Laurel & Hardy.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113666
> 
> 
> It doesn't get much more American than Norman Rockwell. This is _Freedom from Want_.


This looks very pre-war German ai have many old magazine like this would scan them if you like.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

TxllxT said:


> My wife is from St Petersburg, I'm Dutch.
> So here are our results:


Both counties have amazing art history great selection. OwO


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> If you cross "Mad, Mad World" (epic comedy) with the Pink Panther films (Blake Edwards director) you get "The Great Race," which followed "Mad, Mad World" last month on TCM. I watched part of it, and there is some very funny stuff, including the largest pie fight in cinema history. How far wrong can you go if you reunite the stars of "Some Like it Hot" in a movie dedicated to Laurel & Hardy.


Criterion are to release some Harold Lloyd on Blu-ray. I very much like old actors like Lloyd, Keaton, Chaplain and Laurel and Hardy. It is a shame this style is bot popular now.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Zofia said:


> Criterion are to release some Harold Lloyd on Blu-ray. I very much like old actors like Lloyd, Keaton, Chaplain and Laurel and Hardy. It is a shame this style is bot popular now.


If you haven't seen the Pink Panther films, you should. The first two, "The Pink Panther" and "A Shot in the Dark," are my favorites. Peter Sellers was a master of all types of comedy, including slapstick.

Several other belly laugh films: "Bringing Up Baby," "Some Like It Hot," "What's Up, Doc," and maybe "Noises Off" (although the last started as a stage play and is best seen in that form). Also at the theatre, I remember laughing until it hurt at "One Man, Two Guv'nors," which brought fame on this side of the Atlantic to James Corden.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

Zofia said:


> This looks very pre-war German ai have many old magazine like this would scan them if you like.


Please don't go to too much trouble, but it would be interesting to see one for comparison.

I saw a traveling exhibit of Rockwell's magazine covers a few years ago.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

RockyIII said:


> Please don't go to too much trouble, but it would be interesting to see one for comparison.
> 
> I saw a traveling exhibit of Rockwell's magazine covers a few years ago.


Have you been to the Rockwell Museum? You can include it in a trip to Tanglewood.


----------

